# Window cleaner



## joshem

Hi, could someone please translate 'window cleaner' and 'window cleaning' for me please?

Much appreciated.


----------



## majlo

"Window cleaning" is "mycie okien", and there ain't a direct Polish equivalent of "window cleaner". Maybe "pan od mycia okien"?


----------



## BezierCurve

How about "czyściciel okien"?


----------



## kknd

a może chodzi z kolei o _płyn/środek do czyszczenia okien_?


----------



## joshem

Sorry, 'window cleaner' as in occupation. _I work as a window cleaner._

Here's a picture: http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01384/window_cleaner_1384817c.jpg


----------



## majlo

I'd go for "czyściciel okien" but only if... I had to.


----------



## BezierCurve

Yes, it does sound awkward. I hoped for a better idea.


----------



## Thomas1

It so does to me too, especially that we usually say (u)myć okna [to wash windows].
I think that _I work as a window cleaner._ would be more likely to be translated as: Myję okna. or Moja praca polega na myciu okien.


----------



## wolfbm1

Job ads say:
osoba do mycia okien (window cleaner) http://www.praca-uk.com/potrzebna-osoba-do-mycia-okien-window-cleaner-greenhithe/ad/22880  and
mycie okien (window cleaning) http://www.praca-uk.com/mycie-okiendartford/ad/22471


----------

